# ******* Rattle Can-mo on my AR-Pistol build



## Mosinator762x54r (Nov 4, 2015)

So my AR-pistol build is under way. All the parts are in.

Anderson lower.
Aero upper.
Chi-com Amazon special keymod rail - (but I gotta say I am really really impressed with the fit and finish)
Rock River Arms tube.

This is my first rattle can camo job ever. My first camo job ever really. Lemme know whatchya think.

BTW I put it in the oven because the outside temps were less than 50 degrees today. Bringing the metal up to temp helps the paint to cure. I put it on the lowest setting (200) and let it set for 20 minutes. Paint was nice and cured when it came out.


----------



## Mosinator762x54r (Nov 4, 2015)

Here was the final results.


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

Cool!

I put a Shockwave Blade and KAK tube on my AR pistol check it out you might like it!


----------



## Mosinator762x54r (Nov 4, 2015)

Barrel and muzzle device are both KAK. I might look at those later on, but I have definitely been impressed with the stuff I have gotten from KAK so far.



SDF880 said:


> Cool!
> 
> I put a Shockwave Blade and KAK tube on my AR pistol check it out you might like it!


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Nice job Moz, here in my neck of the woods camo jobs are popular on firearms.


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

Looks good to me , let us know how it shoots .


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

Here's how the Shockwave Blade looks on mine! PSA upper CMMG lower 40RD PMAG , 10.5 inch barrel.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Mosinator762x54r said:


> So my AR-pistol build is under way. All the parts are in.
> 
> Anderson lower.
> Aero upper.
> ...


 Thank you, now I can prove to my wife I am not the only one that cures parts in the oven.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Looking good Mosinator!


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

For the money I like those Anderson lowers. I have two myself and wish I had bought a couple more for a rainy day. 

Thanks for sharing your work.


----------



## Mosinator762x54r (Nov 4, 2015)

final results. Came out a little more foliage green than I prefer...I can always darken it up if I want.


----------



## Mosinator762x54r (Nov 4, 2015)

The pivot pin is really tight on this one. I have read in a few different forums that is a common issue. Other than that it's not a bad lower.


Operator6 said:


> For the money I like those Anderson lowers. I have two myself and wish I had bought a couple more for a rainy day.
> 
> Thanks for sharing your work.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Nice job Mos. Looks good.


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

I don't normally comment on camo jobs. That's because I usually don't have anything positive to say about them. A lot of people think camo is some random oddity of colors but it isn't. There is a science to breaking up existing forms and lines in a way that fools the eye and scrambles the brain. Most garage commando camo comes out looking like a craft project on pinterest. After they get done painting I imagine they eat a raspberry salad out of a mason jar with some hand formed bees wax candles. I digress.

Your camo job is not like the rest. I like it. I'm in the desert southwest so it definitely has more foliage green than I would want but that is more of a regional difference than a critique on your skill and color placement. I think your rifle easily goes into the top 10 list of home camo jobs and can certaily stand up against professional jobs laid out by people with science, computers, and light measuring equipment. I'm not sure if you're just good, got lucky, or have some discipline in the matter but KUDOS! Came out sharp!

Go out and drop it in the woods, lean it up on a tree, or on some rocks. Take ten steps back and take a pic. I think you could play a little game with us called "Find the AR hidden in this pic." Be sure not to put it dead center in the pic. I want to look around for it. ;-)


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Mosinator762x54r said:


> The pivot pin is really tight on this one. I have read in a few different forums that is a common issue. Other than that it's not a bad lower.


It seems the latest batch of Andy lowers in my area has a snug magwell,that don't allow a PMag to drop free


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

How durable do you think the can job will take any knocking around? I have often wondered how it compares to a dip or cerakote job in that aspect.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

I'm painting my rifle length with white primer as a base coat.
Then I'll get my hooded white poncho and get some noisy song dogs

In a few months,it;ll get some more brown, then green for May.


----------



## Mosinator762x54r (Nov 4, 2015)

Thanks man I appreciate it. Got lucky is the correct answer.



GTGallop said:


> I don't normally comment on camo jobs. That's because I usually don't have anything positive to say about them. A lot of people think camo is some random oddity of colors but it isn't. There is a science to breaking up existing forms and lines in a way that fools the eye and scrambles the brain. Most garage commando camo comes out looking like a craft project on pinterest. After they get done painting I imagine they eat a raspberry salad out of a mason jar with some hand formed bees wax candles. I digress.
> 
> Your camo job is not like the rest. I like it. I'm in the desert southwest so it definitely has more foliage green than I would want but that is more of a regional difference than a critique on your skill and color placement. I think your rifle easily goes into the top 10 list of home camo jobs and can certaily stand up against professional jobs laid out by people with science, computers, and light measuring equipment. I'm not sure if you're just good, got lucky, or have some discipline in the matter but KUDOS! Came out sharp!
> 
> Go out and drop it in the woods, lean it up on a tree, or on some rocks. Take ten steps back and take a pic. I think you could play a little game with us called "Find the AR hidden in this pic." Be sure not to put it dead center in the pic. I want to look around for it. ;-)


----------



## Mosinator762x54r (Nov 4, 2015)

I don't expect it to be terribly durable. I'll do touch ups as needed.



A Watchman said:


> How durable do you think the can job will take any knocking around? I have often wondered how it compares to a dip or cerakote job in that aspect.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

I painted a 870 youth a couple years ago and it's still looking better than when I started

Brown Rustoleum Primer and Dollar Store flat black.


----------



## wesley762 (Oct 23, 2012)

SDF880 said:


> Here's how the Shockwave Blade looks on mine! PSA upper CMMG lower 40RD PMAG , 10.5 inch barrel.
> 
> View attachment 14297


Not to be that guy but I am going to be that guy, did you get your tax stamp for a SBR? just a clarification thing.


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

wesley762 said:


> Not to be that guy but I am going to be that guy, did you get your tax stamp for a SBR? just a clarification thing.


Shockwave Blade is considered a brace and not a stock. I have a letter from the alphabet agency same as the SIG Brace. I never shoulder it!

http://shockwavetechnologies.com/site/?p=2114


----------

